# format de numérotation avec clavier mac



## alternant2022 (25 Septembre 2022)

Salut à tous,
Je souhaite connaitre les combinaisons de touches sur mac pour insérer des numérotations en petits pour des notes de bas de page, comme ci-dessous.





Merci


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Septembre 2022)

Dans le visualiseur de clavier tu dois trouver ça.


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2022)

Dans Pages, c'est la combinaison des quatres touches shift, cmd, ctrl, et + (et les mêmes pour revenir à la normale)
Note que toujours avec Pages, c'est automatique avec l'insertion d'une note de pied de page


----------

